# College is the best time of your life? Really?



## Candycove (Sep 8, 2014)

On a scale of 1 to 10, how true is this? Really?

I feel like my life has always been crappy (I'm a very anxious and pessimistic person, like a lot of the people here, I assume ). So, ignoring the anxiety of schoolwork, the last 3 years of college has probably been the period of my life which has sucked the least. And that's without having friends (no friends ON CAMPUS, I have a couple of friends at home), without going to parties, without drinking, ect. :boogie

So far, I would rank the pleasantness of the different intervals of my life thusly:

*Birth-Kindergarden*: 2
*Grade School*: -1 (was made fun of quite a bit)
*Middle school*: 0 (I was made fun of, but I met my best friend)
*High School*: -5 (Yeah:um, if I was offered to relive my life over again after I die, High School would be the deal breaker. Why oh why couldn't I have been home schooled?)
*College*: 3 or maybe 4. I don't bother the people here, and for a change, they don't bother me. It's a very nice change :yes

Despite this, if someone asked me if I was "happy", my response would still be "hell no". It's pretty heart breaking to think that life probably won't get any better than this. In fact, I'm starting to accept it. Working for the next 45 years of my life is going to suck, but as long as I have Youtube/TV and that Sudoku app on my phone, how bad could it be?


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's what you make of it, at least I think so. I could choose to just go to class and back to my dorm everyday, but I choose not to. I really like college, definitely better than high school.


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

*kinder*: you remember this stuff, really?
*Elementary*: 10, I was the queen of queens. the proud smart kid everyone looked up to, the one that won every contest there was.
*Middle*: -10, my castle vanished, I became extremely self conscious and rarely spoke a word, and was made fun of
*High*: 5, got over my insecurities a little bit, but still very shy, though I managed to make a few friends
*College*: 3.5, i agree with you. I mind my own business, and so does everyone else around me. I've got zero friends but hey, that's alright, I don't really care, just can't wait to get out of here. I hate team work too, this year is full of it


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

University has been the most enlightening three years of my life. I have learned a lot of very important facts about life; politics, science, math, languages,.. After I while I realized how privileged I was to have all this information your average Joe does not have. I have access to the best books in the country and I like these privileges.

In a nutshell I would say knowledge and self-development wise it is the best time of my life. I met two or three very intelligent, very interesting people with whom I discuss very interesting topics. I feel intellectually alive. Try to spend your life without intelligent people around you.. it will soon become dull and tasteless.

Friend-wise.. pfrt.. probably 1/10. I only met two decent people on campus throughout my three-year spanning Bachelor career.. and both of them approached me first. If it weren't for their initiative I would not have acquaintances at university. One thing that has been advantageous for me is knowing certain people with whom I have done certain projects so that I can team up with them again in other courses. This sure relieves the stress of having to choose a team. 

High school was probably the worst time of my life. Mockery, humiliation.. you name it.

Kindergarten was humiliation as well.

Elementary school was humiliation for the most part. For the other part I spent time with a former best friend.

So yeah.. university, you know? The intellectual breeding point in my life.


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

Kinder: 2. no friends. Lonely. 
Lower Primary: 0. Bullied a lot. 
Uper primary: 8. first time in my life i made actual friends. 
higher school: 9/10. Best time of my life. Huge social group, my SA decreased significantly and i wa getting good grades. 
University: 0. My SA's returned too.


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally college has become the worst time of my life. I find it crazy that my anxiety and social skills have gotten worse than it was in high school. But pretty much the amount of enjoyment you have in any point in your life (high school, college, post college) is dependent on how you react to what life throws at you. Sure college is tough the first few months but it usually gets better for almost everyone after the first year, I am just one of the few where it hasnt.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

My college experience is amazing so far, I have 2 good friends that I hang out with that I'm super grateful for. I just look back and think about the moment that I made the 'first move' to get to know the 'first friend', and how if I didn't gather the courage to do that I wouldn't have met my 'second friend'. I would have been spending everyday of the past 3 years completely by myself being depressed. It's kind of weird to think about how all those happy memories that I made were a result of one decision. The classes are great too, my schedule revolves around things that I'm actually interested in - Art! 

I think it just depends how things lay out for you.

During highschool I didn't have any friends at all, and that was the most miserable time of my life. I saw people that looked like 'potential friends' but weren't in any of my classes.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

College/high school etc is as good as you make it. It being the "best time of your life" is entirely subjective and based on individual experiences.

That said, High School was terrible for me. I had few friends and had very severe SA - so severe that my last 2 years I had to do at home because I couldn't get passing grades there due to the anxiety. College has been better though - i've moved out, have better perspective on things, have more freedom, am in my first serious relationship, and my anxiety has greatly improved. Not to mention i'm on a promising career path so money most likely won't be something to worry about in the future.

*Birth-Kindergarden*: 8
*Grade School*: 9 
*Middle school*: 5 
*High School*: 0 
*College*: 6


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd say college is a 6 for me. High school was a 3. 

My workload this semester is crazy (I hate when teachers/professors act like you're ONLY taking their class). I love the semi freedom though.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

> I hate when teachers/professors act like you're ONLY taking their class


 Hahaha, this is very true and it happened to me too! At some time during the beginning of each class a professor would project a slide about the position of the importance of the course among the other courses and how his particular course 'is the most important one'.

They know you have other courses to do but hey.. they throw the 'time management, young man!' argument at you. They are right, I think. I have done many heavy projects with multiple people and yes, it comes down to time management. I do admit it can be overwhelming at times. Passing various heavy courses meant for me the end of my social life. I've been through it and let me tell you: for a single course I stayed home for two months studying at least 6 hours per day (my end grade was 70%  ). I didn't do anything else; get up, eat, study, relax for twenty minutes, sleep. 

I do understand that way of studying is not very healthy for my brain (you need to do sports for release of endorphin and build up of oxygen), but sometimes I just don't have the time for sports and/or leisure. Sometimes the deadlines are that tight.

Do your best!


----------



## zzxm01 (Aug 27, 2014)

@Candycove Maybe I would have enjoyed college a bit more if it didn't make me feel like a number, but that just might be the problem with large state universities. But what is that tuition going toward? I could just as easily read my textbooks at home and only show up to take the exams. In fact, that is essentially what I have been doing, and it has thus far been successful. I had to teach myself engineering. The only reason to pay for college is for that piece of paper at the end that says "this dude is alright to work." The knowledge itself, anyone could obtain if they were passionate enough. So other than that, university is really just another money making industry, and I only want it to end as quickly as possible.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm a gigantic nerd who'd rather listen to someone lecture about obscure aspects of our subject than make friends, so for me it's fantastic. I'm having the most stimulating conversations of my life... with instructors. I was the same way in kindergarten as well as elementary, middle, and high school.

I don't know why anyone cares about who's sitting next to them when they're being fed free information by someone who's worked where they want to work. Tell me everything I need to know to replace you when you get too old!


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Saying that college is the best time of your life is like saying that everything goes downhill afterwards, which is not true. Logic is awesome.


----------



## Aliceinchains (Feb 7, 2011)

I personally hate college. I thought i would be invited to college parties and make a friend but I'm still the same loner I was on high school. I give college a 2, highschool a 1 because at least I don't know and hate everyone in college yet and elementary school was a 4 because I wasn't so messed up In the head. Middle school was the worst though, 0. People were cruelest in middle school and it's where my SA became detrimental and I lost my friends and gained enemies.


----------



## Family Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd say:

*Elementary school:* 10/10. I had many friends at that age and was never socially anxious/shy over anything. I was all carefree.

*Middle school:* 7/10. It started going downhill a bit, but I still had friends and I was never really bullied at this stage.

*High school:* 2/10. High school was hell for me! This is when I started feeling insecure, shy, and nervous around people. I was teased and made fun of by random people nearly every day. My "friends" started drifting away and I was all alone. I made an SAS account during high school because I felt depressed and lost.

*College:* 5/10. It's not great, but it's not bad for me either. It certainly is hard to make friends in college (at least in my experience) but I'm less socially anxious than I was in high school simply because the atmosphere that college gives off is better. People are more mature and mind their own business. There's no cliques so I don't feel the need to "belong" somewhere. I just do what I have to do and be done with it.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

gng do mine out of 100 to show how much my life sucks lol

first school: 20/100
middle: 3/100
High: 5/100
college (16-18 yrs old): 25/100
University (18-21yrs): 60/100

University is probably best time of your life if your happiest being social or pursuing intellectual interests both of which i am interested in but am probably happiest doing other activities so i'm sure my life does not peak at university.

Couple other ppl mentioned friends. I had 1 good friend at university and about 5 temporary friends so i was not completely isolated but meant the social side of university was never any good


----------



## Chukopin (Oct 24, 2013)

*Middle school*
7/10, Was bullied a bit, but had some friends and even visited them a couple of times a week.

*High school*
8/10, I had a close group of friends with somewhat similar interests, though I rarely saw them outside of school I really felt accepted.

*College*
3/10, Here I discovered that if you don't live with your parents and you don't meet people in your free time, you're gonna have a lonely time.

*Work*
2/10 (prediction), I hope I can work abroad and have a lot of overtime. Every unoccupied moment is one more opportunity to contemplate on a torturous life.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

*Elementary School*: 7/10 Was a social loudspeaker and had an innocent naïvety that made me have very little anxiety throughout these years. Despite some of my dumbass behaviors, due to other factors, I actually had a lot of friends.

*Middle School*: 4/10 Was very quiet and focused on academics to an extreme degree. Very anxious of others and rarely tried to make friends with others.

*High School*: 6/10 Less anxious and managed to have a girlfriend for about a year before she didn't even want to acknowledge my existence until a year later. Other problems arose in my freshman and sophomore years and they carried over into my college years, but they have been improving rather well.

*College*: 7/10 Terrible, isolated first year of college with various problems that would be too complex to explain right now. My sophomore and junior years had pockets of isolation, but I managed to acquaint myself with at least one person per semester. As of now, this semester has been the most social of my college life.


----------



## Dan88 (Aug 24, 2013)

It


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha, zero in everything


----------

